# دلائل عدم اضطهاد الآقباط فى مصر



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*من يقول ان فى مصر اضطهاد هو مخطئ وبالآدله

1- لو مضطهدين ما كانوش عملوا لنا بسكويت صيامى

2- بيسيبونا نبنى الكنايس براحتنا وبدون معاكسه (وبعدين يهدوها مش مهم)

3- اتاحه الفرصه لنا فى الجرايد  (شوفوا اعلانات النعى فى الآهرام)

4-تخصيص فناه تليفزيونية لنا اغابى (علما بأ القناة لا تذاع من مصرولا تخضع لها )

5-تعيين رئيس جمهوريه مسيحى (فى لبنان) المهم فيه رئيس مسيحى

6-بيحتفلوا بالكريسماس معانا  

7- عملوا لنا محافظ مسيحى بيخاف يقول انا مسيحى 

8-بيمنعوا كل اعلانات عبده تلوث الكبابجى فى ايام الصيام

9-من حرصهم على اوقافنا ضموها للاوقاف الاسلاميه

10- حرصا على ابديتنا منعوا جلسات النصح والارشاد حتى لا يرجع من يريد الجنه عن رأيه

11- علشان يخلونا نصحى بدرى للصلاة بيحصلوا فواتير كهرباء من الكنايس وبيسيبوا الجوامع

وبعد كده تقولو فيه اضطهاد حرام عليكم يا كفرة
*


----------



## Raymond (24 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *من يقول ان فى مصر اضطهاد هو مخطئ وبالآدله
> 
> 1- لو مضطهدين ما كانوش عملوا لنا بسكويت صيامى
> 
> ...




وبعد كده تقولو فيه اضطهاد حرام عليكم يا كفرة
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*جميل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااااااي كوبتك هيرو*

*موضوع جميل بجد يا هيرو*
*وبجد أنا حسيت بالوحدة الوطنية من كلامك*
*بجد شكراً*

*بس علي فكرة أنا هقدم دلائل تباعاً "وطبعاً بعد أزنك"*
*لتؤكد عدم أضطهادنا*
*ههههههههههههه*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## lord12 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

كنايس ايه الي بتهد
انا عمري في حياتي ماشوفت كنيسه اتهدت هنا في مصر
بقالي اكتر من 20 سنه عايش هنا في مصر ماشوفت كنيسه واحده اتهدت
وبعدين كمان عايزين رئيس دولة مسيحي
سبحان الله
دولة اغلب سكانها مسلمين وعايزين رئيس دوله مسيحي
طيب تيجي ازاي
وبعدين مش كفايه وصلتوا للوزاره كمان عايزين الرئاسه
لا فعلا انتوا مضطهدين جدا


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> كنايس ايه الي بتهد
> انا عمري في حياتي ماشوفت كنيسه اتهدت هنا في مصر
> بقالي اكتر من 20 سنه عايش هنا في مصر ماشوفت كنيسه واحده اتهدت
> وبعدين كمان عايزين رئيس دولة مسيحي
> ...



*يا لورد ما تبقاش أجريسيف كده 
حتى الضحك مستكترة علينا ههههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*بجد هايغمى عليا ريموند وامير فكرى هنا 



انا اغمى على خلااااااااااااااص


هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*مضطهدين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااااااي لورد 12*



lord12 قال:


> كنايس ايه الي بتهد
> انا عمري في حياتي ماشوفت كنيسه اتهدت هنا في مصر
> بقالي اكتر من 20 سنه عايش هنا في مصر ماشوفت كنيسه واحده اتهدت


 
*علشان أكيد مفيش جنبك كنايس أصلاً*​ 


lord12 قال:


> وبعدين كمان عايزين رئيس دولة مسيحي
> سبحان الله
> دولة اغلب سكانها مسلمين وعايزين رئيس دوله مسيحي
> طيب تيجي ازاي


 
*لا يا عم أحنا مش عيزين رئيس دولة خالص*
*لالالا*
*لو بقي عندنا رئيس دولة مسيحي هيتشتم أكتر من غيرة*​ 



lord12 قال:


> وبعدين مش كفايه وصلتوا للوزاره كمان عايزين الرئاسه


 
*بجد عندك حق كفاية*​ 


lord12 قال:


> لا فعلا انتوا مضطهدين جدا


 
*مضطهديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن *
*مضطهديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن *
*مضطهديـــن*​ 


*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااااااااي كوبتك هيرو*
> 
> *موضوع جميل بجد يا هيرو*
> ...



*ياباشا الموضوع موضوعك اكتب زى 
مانت عاوز بس استأذنك ابقى أرد
على الردود بتاعتهم بطريقتى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Raymond (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*ياريت عم الحاج لورد .... يفسرلنا كده الوثيقة العمرية ... "لو يعرفها" ... و نشوف علي ضوئها .. هل يوجد اضطهاد ام لا*


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااااااي أخوتي*


Raymond قال:


> *ياريت عم الحاج لورد .... يفسرلنا كده الوثيقة العمرية ... "لو يعرفها" ... و نشوف علي ضوئها .. هل يوجد اضطهاد ام لا*


 
*لو زود شوية يبقي يقرأ حبة في التاريخ*
*وخاصة دولة المماليك والفاطمين في الأواخر ومعاهم الأموين شوية كدة*
*وغيرة وغيرة وغيرة*
*لحد ما يوصل للسادات رضي الله عنه*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الصراحة مفيش أضطهاد خالص فى مصر

و الدليل على كدة

فى المدرسة لما يبقى علينا حصة دين نطلع برة فى الحوش فى عز البرد و لو فية فصل بياخد العاب و الفصل فاضى يقفلوة بيخافوا من السرقة

و هما يفضلوا فى الفصل .. بالرغم ان عددنا نفس عددهم

و المناهج بتاعت المدارس اللغة العربية اصبحت لغة قرآنية كلها آيات و لازم تحفظها كلها والا انت عارف مش طالع من المدرسة

و ماقلكمش بقى فى رمضان

يقفلوا الحنفيات فى المدارس و يقفلوا الكانتين كأنهم لوحدهم

و لو ماشية فى الشارع لازم تخديلك كلمة كدة عشان مش متحجبة و ممكن توصل لحجات تانى

و جدع بقى تحط فى عربيتك صليب ولا صورة او انجيل

هتلاقى العربية يا مخربشة بمفك او عجلها مفسوس او مضروبة فى الازاز

لا الصراحة مافيش اضطهاد خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## حازم (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*علشان تعرف بس يا هيرو  ان احنا مريحنكم على الاخر
​*.
.
.
.


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *علشان تعرف بس يا هيرو  ان احنا مريحنكم على الاخر
> ​*.
> .
> .
> .



*ربنا يخليكو لينا يا عم حازم مش عارفين من غيركم كنا عملنا ايه بس يا ريت تخفوا لحسن الراحه تعلمنا الكسل *


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الصراحة مفيش أضطهاد خالص فى مصر
> 
> و الدليل على كدة
> 
> ...



*ايه يا فراشه قلبك ابيض انتى مفتريه ليه هم بيقفلوا الحنفيات علشان العيال المسيحيين ما يبلوش هدومهم ويجيلهم برد*


----------



## lord12 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الصراحة مفيش أضطهاد خالص فى مصر
> 
> و الدليل على كدة
> 
> ...




تصدقي صعبتي عليا
انا لما كنت في اعدادي كان معانا تلاته مسيحيين
وقت الحصه الدينيه كان بيروحوا  فصل تاني ومعاه المدرس بتاعهم يشرحلهم
ولا انتي مثلا عايزه المسلمين يفضوا الفصل للمسيحيين وهما الي يطلعوا ويروحوا فصل تاني؟

وبعدين فيها ايه لما الكناتين تتقفل في نهار رمضان
لأنه حرام اصلا حد ياكل ادام واحد صايم
ده لو كان مسلم وفاطر اصلا
وبعدين دي حاجه زوقيا مايصحش مثلا تاكلي كدا والناس صايمه

وبالنسبة لموضوع انهم بيقفلوا الحنفيات 
فمعلش دي كبرت منك 
ازاي اصلا هايقفلوا الحنفيات ؟؟طيب الناس هاتوضا ازاي؟؟ 
ولا الي عايز يدخل حمام هايعمل
سبحان الله
هههههههههههههههه





> و لو ماشية فى الشارع لازم تخديلك كلمة كدة عشان مش متحجبة و ممكن توصل لحجات تانى



حاجات تاني زي ايه يعني :smil12: 

وبعدين المعاكسات دي مسلمات ومسيحيات بتتعرضلها فين الاضطهاد بقى؟؟


و جدع بقى تحط فى عربيتك صليب ولا صورة او انجيل



> هتلاقى العربية يا مخربشة بمفك او عجلها مفسوس او مضروبة فى الازاز



قال يعني المسلمين في بلادكم مش بيحصلهم كدا
ده فرنسا منعت الحجاب عن المسلمات
وياسلام بقى لو واحد اسمه محمد او اي اسم اسلامي ياويله ياسواد ليله
ده انا ليا واحد قريبي عايش في كندا  اضطر يغير اسمه بسبب العنصريه والاضطهاد هناك
وجايين تقولوا في اضطهاد هنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2006)

> تصدقي صعبتي عليا
> انا لما كنت في اعدادي كان معانا تلاته مسيحيين
> وقت الحصه الدينيه كان بيروحوا فصل تاني ومعاه المدرس بتاعهم يشرحلهم
> ولا انتي مثلا عايزه المسلمين يفضوا الفصل للمسيحيين وهما الي يطلعوا ويروحوا فصل تاني؟



انا قلتلك اننا كان عددنا قد بعض واحدة زيادة بس

يعنى مش عدل نخرج كل مرة احنا .. المفروض احنا مرة و هما مرة



> وبعدين فيها ايه لما الكناتين تتقفل في نهار رمضان
> لأنه حرام اصلا حد ياكل ادام واحد صايم
> ده لو كان مسلم وفاطر اصلا
> وبعدين دي حاجه زوقيا مايصحش مثلا تاكلي كدا والناس صايمه



أكيد طبعآ دى حجات زوقية و لو كان مفتوح مكناش هناكل بس هما لية يقفلوة لية مايبقاش فية حرية ؟؟؟؟؟



> وبالنسبة لموضوع انهم بيقفلوا الحنفيات
> فمعلش دي كبرت منك
> ازاي اصلا هايقفلوا الحنفيات ؟؟طيب الناس هاتوضا ازاي؟؟
> ولا الي عايز يدخل حمام هايعمل
> ...



لا بيقفلوها .. مدرستنا كلنا بنات و معرفش هو باين ممنوع تتوضى البنت برة البيت

بس اللى اعرفة انهم بيقفلوووووووووووووووهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



> حاجات تاني زي ايه يعني



بيمدوا ايدهم يعنى هيكون اية .. رغم انهم فى رمضان لاكن اللى فية طبع مايغيرهوش



> وبعدين المعاكسات دي مسلمات ومسيحيات بتتعرضلها فين الاضطهاد بقى؟؟



فى رمضان لو كانت متحجبة ماحدش بيكلمها احنا اللى بناخد الكلام كلة



> قال يعني المسلمين في بلادكم مش بيحصلهم كدا
> ده فرنسا منعت الحجاب عن المسلمات



و مين قالك ان فرنسا بلدنا ؟؟؟؟؟

انا مصرية عربية



> وياسلام بقى لو واحد اسمه محمد او اي اسم اسلامي ياويله ياسواد ليله
> ده انا ليا واحد قريبي عايش في كندا اضطر يغير اسمه بسبب العنصريه والاضطهاد هناك
> وجايين تقولوا في اضطهاد هنا



التحجيب زى مهو ممنوع لبس الصليب كمان ممنوع

و نفس الحال هنا

لو واحد اسمة جرجس و واحد اسمة محمد .. مصلحة محمد تخلص الاول و اذا فية وقت يخلصوا لجرجس اذا مفيش فوت علينا بكررررررررررة يكون طلعلنا حسن ولا احمد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2006)

> ايه يا فراشه قلبك ابيض انتى مفتريه ليه هم بيقفلوا الحنفيات علشان العيال المسيحيين ما يبلوش هدومهم ويجيلهم برد



اة صح قلبهم ابيض

أنت عارف برغم كدة كان لية اصحاب مسلمين و طول اليوم فى المدرسة مع بعض و كنا نحب بعض جدآ جدآ


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بس عايزة اقول حاجة

أحنا خلاص خدنا على كدة مبقاش يهمنا

بالعكس دى كل مرة احس انى مضطهدة بفرح لأن ربنا هيعوضنى مش فى الارض فى الفردوس


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> تصدقي صعبتي عليا *ما يصعبش عليك غالى*
> انا لما كنت في اعدادي كان معانا تلاته مسيحيين
> وقت الحصه الدينيه كان بيروحوا  فصل تاني ومعاه المدرس بتاعهم يشرحلهم
> ولا انتي مثلا عايزه المسلمين يفضوا الفصل للمسيحيين وهما الي يطلعوا ويروحوا فصل تاني؟
> ...



بأمانه ربنا يتولاك برحمته ما تخافش اكتر من كده وبيزيح ربنا


----------



## lord12 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

> انا قلتلك اننا كان عددنا قد بعض واحدة زيادة بس
> 
> يعنى مش عدل نخرج كل مرة احنا .. المفروض احنا مرة و هما مرة



طيب وايه رأيك ان في دول اوربيه كتير المسلمين اصلا مابيدرسوش الدين الاسلامي؟؟
عالاقل انتو هنا بتدرسوا دينكم
وبعدييييين انتي بتتكلمي عن حاله لكن ليس بصفه عامه ومش كل المدارس كدا هنا




> أكيد طبعآ دى حجات زوقية و لو كان مفتوح مكناش هناكل بس هما لية يقفلوة لية مايبقاش فية حرية ؟؟؟؟؟



دي بترجع لصاحب الكانتين
لأنه اصلا هايقف عالفاضي عشان مفيش حد بيشتري من عنده يبقى يفتح ويدنه واقف وتاعب نفسه ليه؟؟
المسأله ماديه بحته




> لا بيقفلوها .. مدرستنا كلنا بنات و معرفش هو باين ممنوع تتوضى البنت برة البيت
> 
> بس اللى اعرفة انهم بيقفلوووووووووووووووهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااا



طيب يبقى كدا حرام عليهم بقى
لأن لازم الميه تبقى موجوده عشان عالاقل المسلمات تتوضا
يعني الموضوع مالوش علاقة بالمسيحيين اهو قطع الميه جاي عليكم وعليهم




> بيمدوا ايدهم يعنى هيكون اية .. رغم انهم فى رمضان لاكن اللى فية طبع مايغيرهوش




بيمدوا ايدهم على المسيحيات بس؟؟؟




> فى رمضان لو كانت متحجبة ماحدش بيكلمها احنا اللى بناخد الكلام كلة



طيب بأمانه انتي عمرك اتعرضتي لحاجه زي كدا؟؟
ولو حصل فعلا ممكن اعرف بيتقالك ايه؟؟




> و مين قالك ان فرنسا بلدنا ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انا مصرية عربية



هي فرنسا دي مش اغلب سكانها بيدينوا بالمسيحييه؟؟ مش مسيحيين زيكم ولا ايه؟؟؟
وبعدين دلوقتي بقيتي عربيه!!!
ولما نتكلم في موضوع الفتح الاسلامي والكلام ده تقولوا على نفسكم مش عرب انتم أقباط
سبحان الله..



> التحجيب زى مهو ممنوع لبس الصليب كمان ممنوع
> 
> و نفس الحال هنا
> 
> لو واحد اسمة جرجس و واحد اسمة محمد .. مصلحة محمد تخلص الاول و اذا فية وقت يخلصوا لجرجس اذا مفيش فوت علينا بكررررررررررة يكون طلعلنا حسن ولا احمد



اتحداكي لو جبتي دليل على الكلام ده ان في فرنسا منعوا لبس الصلبان


يالنسبة للجزء التاني من الكلام
للأسف اي مصلحه دلوقتي بتتم بالواسطه  مش ده مسيحي وده مسلم
والدليل على كدا انا اعرف تلات ولاد مسيحيين في كلية الشرطه السنه دي 

بس صدقيني لو في رئيس شركه مثلا مسيحي بيخلص لجرجس وينفض لعمرو ومحمد وحسين واسلام واسأليني انا


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتى الآعزاء

ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815 المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب


----------



## lord12 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بص ياكوبتك هيرو انا هاعلق على حاجتين من كلامك



> يعنى ما تيسر من ايات الشتم والوصف بالكفر وما شابه



ايه ده انت بيحصلك الكلام ده؟؟
طيب وليه مش اتحجبتي؟؟ :smil12: 





> اشمعنى انتم لما نكون صايمين بتاكلوا كل حاجه ممنوعه فى صيامنا ومش بتحسوا بالذوق ده



ماتقولش اشمعنا 
احنا اغلبيه وانتم اقليه
وبعدين كتير جدا مايعرفش عنكم حاجه لا ايام صيامكم ولا ايه الاكل الممنوع عندكم ايام الصيام ولا ايه حاجه

ولا هما المسيحيين في اوربا بيراعوا ان المسلمين صايمين؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> بص ياكوبتك هيرو انا هاعلق على حاجتين من كلامك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بجد لو فيه فى مصر عشرة زى حضرتك كنا طلعنا القمر من كتر مشاعركم النبيله وصحيح من قال فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه


----------



## طارق حماد101 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنا مسلم و لكني أقدر ماتفعله أيه العضو الكريم coptic hero 
شكراً لك على أنسانيتك و على نبل أخلاقك
و أسمح لي أن أعبر عن أحترامي و تقديري 
و أتمنى أن يهديك الله الى الأسلام*            ]


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101;154423 قال:
			
		

> *أنا مسلم و لكني أقدر ماتفعله أيه العضو الكريم coptic hero
> شكراً لك على أنسانيتك و على نبل أخلاقك
> و أسمح لي أن أعبر عن أحترامي و تقديري
> و أتمنى أن يهديك الله الى الأسلام*            ]



*ليه بس والله مظلوم دانا غلبـــــــــــان طيب ما فيش عندك دعوه تكون أرحم من كده شويه ههههههههههههه*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية;154233 قال:
			
		

> الصراحة مفيش أضطهاد خالص فى مصر
> 
> و الدليل على كدة
> 
> ...




فراشة هاي الامور موجودة بكل المجتمعات وكل واحد بيفكر انه بس عنده العنصرية والاضطهاد
فالاقلية تواجه وضع ان يكون تعامل معها من هنا ولا من هنا غير عادل في فترة من الفترات ولكن الا ما ييجي يوم ينتهي فيه الاضطهاد للاقليات وكل الاقليات توخذ حقوقها كاملة.

ولكن هناك فرق بين الدول المسيحية والدول الاسلامية
الدول المسيحية تسمح للمسلم ان يحمل القرآن في الشارع علنا وبحرية ولكن الدول الاسلامية مثل  المسلمين في السعودية لا يسمحون للمسيحي ان يدخل السعودية ويحمل الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*



9-من حرصهم على اوقافنا ضموها للاوقاف الاسلاميه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههههههه

انتا عسل يا كوبتك بامانة  ( الظاهر كل اللي اسمهم كوبتك كدا :smil12: )

البند ده فطسني من الضحك 

وبعدين تعالوا هنا :spor22: 

انتا عاوزين المحمديين يراعوا صيامك يا كفرة طيب هما ناس مؤمنين انتوا كفرة ولاد ..... بابا يسوع طبعا :beee: 

اما المحمدي فهو مؤمن نقي طاهر كالملائكة يرفرف في بعض الاوقات ( لما يكون فاضي يعني )

وينشر السلام في المسكونة 

وايضا ياكل ما يشاء بدون حساب فليس علي المؤمن حرج

وعلي الكفرة الا يبالوا به فا انتم لن تضعوا حدود للمحمدي المؤمن 

وبالنسبة للاننا اقلية اللي بيقول اننا اقلية بجد لا يفقة شئ في اي شئ لاننا لو اتعاملنا كا اقلية ها نخرب بيت مصر ههههههههه

والسياسي الذكي هو اللي هيفهم كلامي

قطيعة يا اقباط يا ولاد الفراعنة بقيتوا اقلية في بلدكم الام 

روحوا شوفوا بلدكم فين :t33: 

تكنش بلد الاقباط كانت علي قارة اطلانتس قبل ما تغرق:t3:


*


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *
> 
> اما المحمدي فهو مؤمن نقي طاهر كالملائكة يرفرف في بعض الاوقات ( لما يكون فاضي يعني )
> 
> ...



ابوس رجلك تسكت يا كوبتيك لحسن الواحد خلاص مرارته اتفقعت من كتر الملايكه اللى فى مصر  وتحيه كبيره ل لورد نائبنا ولنهتف جميعا لورد لورد ابن الدايره والله لو اعطيناك صوتنا هاتنجح يا ابن المنتدى يا لورد


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (24 ديسمبر 2006)

كوبتك حراااااااااااااام عليك انا مفقوع من الضحك بجد بجد ده انا لو فضلت على كده هموت .....
وعلى العموم انا احب اوريكم حاجه مذكوره فى الكتاب المدرسى لماده التاريخ للصف الثانوى :
ص 20 يقول الكتاب ان ((لقد استمرت الكنائس المسيحيه والمعابد اليهوديه تبنى باستمرار على الرغم مما نصت عليه العهود مع عدم السماح للذمين ببناء الكنائس والمعابد والحفظ على ماهو قائم ))
وبعدين اكبر دليل على ان المسيحين فى مصر مش مطهدين انهم واخدين حقهم تالت ومتلت زى المطلقه فى كل حاجه !!!!!!!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هيرووووووو خلاص انا مش قادرة ارد من الضحك

الله يسامحك فظييييع انت

هرد بس بعد شوية اكون هديت


----------



## Mariam80 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*طيب أنا كنت في مدارس راهبات و كان في إضطهاد غير عادي للمسلمات ..لا يوجد مكان للصلاة و لا حتى ركن صغير و كانت الصلاة ممنوعة في المدرسة...و المسيحيات كان عندهم كنيسة ضخمة جدا...

كانت خطبة المدرسة كل أعضائها مسيحيين و غير مسموح للمسلمين الإشتراك و الخطبة معظمها عن الدين المسيحي.

في الفصل المسيحيات يقعدوا في الأمام و المسلمات في الخلف و ممنوع واحدة مسلمة تقعد في الأمام

وكان الحجاب ممنوع منعا باتاً

و الكانتين يفتح عادي جدا في رمضان و بالعكس كانت المسيحيات يتعمدوا يأكلوا أمامنا و يضحكوا علينا.

المسيحية مسموح لها أن تدخل أي وقت للمدير العام لتشتكي أو تطلب شيء من السورات (الراهبات) و المسلمة ممنوع منع باتاً.

لو في مشكلة بين مسيحية و مسلمة و ذهبوا للإدارة ينصروا المسيحية مهما فعلت حتى لو ضربت المسلمة مش مهم برضه المسلمة هي الغلطانة...

الكلام ده كله في مصر مش في بلد تاني

ما تفكرنيش بس و لا تقولوا إنكم مضطهدين و مظلومين..*


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> الدول المسيحية تسمح للمسلم ان يحمل القرآن في الشارع علنا وبحرية ولكن الدول الاسلامية مثل  المسلمين في السعودية لا يسمحون للمسيحي ان يدخل السعودية ويحمل الكتاب المقدس.



*ربنا ما يوريك الخوف من الحق هم خايفين من انتشار المسيحيه فى أرض الآسلام لحسن اللات يزعل منهم وربنا ما يوريك زعل اللات بجد زعله جزمه قديمه*


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> كوبتك حراااااااااااااام عليك انا مفقوع من الضحك بجد بجد ده انا لو فضلت على كده هموت .....
> وعلى العموم انا احب اوريكم حاجه مذكوره فى الكتاب المدرسى لماده التاريخ للصف الثانوى :
> ص 20 يقول الكتاب ان ((لقد استمرت الكنائس المسيحيه والمعابد اليهوديه تبنى باستمرار على الرغم مما نصت عليه العهود مع عدم السماح للذمين ببناء الكنائس والمعابد والحفظ على ماهو قائم [/COLOR]



بأمارة الرخام اللى اخذوه من كنائس وأديرة كينج مريوط بعد هدمها لكى يبنوا مساجدهم الشهيره


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> بأمارة الرخام اللى اخذوه من كنائس وأديرة كينج مريوط بعد هدمها لكى يبنوا مساجدهم الشهيره


ايه الموضوع ده ياريت ياكوبتك لو عندك رابط حطه اقرا الموضوع ده ؟؟
انا اول مره اسمع عنه بجد .......
موضوعك جميل ياكوبتك بجد سلام المسيح معك.....


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هيرووووووو خلاص انا مش قادرة ارد من الضحك
> 
> ...



انا كده زهقت من الانتظار 14 ساعه ولسه بتضحكى :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: شكلك نمتى من كتر الضحك برضه انا مستنى ردك


----------



## حسام سوما (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> طيب وايه رأيك ان في دول اوربيه كتير المسلمين اصلا مابيدرسوش الدين الاسلامي؟؟
> عالاقل انتو هنا بتدرسوا دينكم
> وبعدييييين انتي بتتكلمي عن حاله لكن ليس بصفه عامه ومش كل المدارس كدا هنا



لما انتوا بتروحوا دول اوربية علشان تتعلموا بتدرسوا لية دين اسلامى ؟؟؟ خلاص ارجعوا على بلادكم ادرسوا فيها

بعدين احنا هنا فى بلدنا زى مهى بلدك يعنى دة حق طبيعى اننا ندرس ديننا

حالة ازاى يعنى هو انا بقلك عن فصلى بس ؟؟؟ دى كل المدارس كدة 



> دي بترجع لصاحب الكانتين
> لأنه اصلا هايقف عالفاضي عشان مفيش حد بيشتري من عنده يبقى يفتح ويدنه واقف وتاعب نفسه ليه؟؟
> المسأله ماديه بحته



و مين قالك ان محدش هيشترى ؟؟؟ 



> طيب يبقى كدا حرام عليهم بقى
> لأن لازم الميه تبقى موجوده عشان عالاقل المسلمات تتوضا
> يعني الموضوع مالوش علاقة بالمسيحيين اهو قطع الميه جاي عليكم وعليهم



هما عايزين المية علشان يتوضوا .. انما احنا بنبقى عطشانيين .. مش كدة يبقى حرام ؟؟

على فكرة انا مش بتكلم عن نفسى .. انا مش بشرب من مية الحنفية بتاعت المدرسة اساسا 

انا بتكلم على اللى كنت بشوفة و كانوا بيعانوا منة الطلبة



> بيمدوا ايدهم على المسيحيات بس؟؟؟



اة 



> طيب بأمانه انتي عمرك اتعرضتي لحاجه زي كدا؟؟
> ولو حصل فعلا ممكن اعرف بيتقالك ايه؟؟



بأمانة ربنا طبعآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ

اتشتمت و اتبصلى بأحتقار و ... و ... و ...  انت عارف طبعآ



> هي فرنسا دي مش اغلب سكانها بيدينوا بالمسيحييه؟؟ مش مسيحيين زيكم ولا ايه؟؟؟
> وبعدين دلوقتي بقيتي عربيه!!!
> ولما نتكلم في موضوع الفتح الاسلامي والكلام ده تقولوا على نفسكم مش عرب انتم أقباط
> سبحان الله..



اة احنا اقباط عرب ... فية اعتراض ؟؟؟



> اتحداكي لو جبتي دليل على الكلام ده ان في فرنسا منعوا لبس الصلبان



تتحدانى على اية .. مش مصدقنى انت حرررررررررر



> للأسف اي مصلحه دلوقتي بتتم بالواسطه مش ده مسيحي وده مسلم
> والدليل على كدا انا اعرف تلات ولاد مسيحيين في كلية الشرطه السنه دي



اية كمان دى بصنلنا فيها ؟؟؟ غريبة ان ولاد مسيحية تبقى فى الشرطة ؟؟؟ 



> بس صدقيني لو في رئيس شركه مثلا مسيحي بيخلص لجرجس وينفض لعمرو ومحمد وحسين واسلام واسأليني انا



طيب مدة طبيعى ... مش تتعاملوا بالمثل !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> ايه ده انت بيحصلك الكلام ده؟؟
> طيب وليه مش اتحجبتي؟؟



أية الظرف دة .. 



> ماتقولش اشمعنا
> احنا اغلبيه وانتم اقليه



صح أول حاجة تقولها صح

الرب يسوع قال ( انتم ملح الأرض )

يعنى احنا اللى مخليين للارض طعممممممممم

زى الاكلة كدة لو مفهاش ملح تترمى فالزبالة

لازم شوية ملح صغيرين يحلوها



> وبعدين كتير جدا مايعرفش عنكم حاجه لا ايام صيامكم ولا ايه الاكل الممنوع عندكم ايام الصيام ولا ايه حاجه



لية أنتوا مش عايشين فى البلد معانا ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> ولا هما المسيحيين في اوربا بيراعوا ان المسلمين صايمين؟؟



و هما فى اوربا المسلمين بيصوموا !!!!!!!!!!

دا حتى دينكم قايل لو فى غربة متصومش


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Mariam80 قال:


> *طيب أنا كنت في مدارس راهبات و كان في إضطهاد غير عادي للمسلمات ..لا يوجد مكان للصلاة و لا حتى ركن صغير و كانت الصلاة ممنوعة في المدرسة...و المسيحيات كان عندهم كنيسة ضخمة جدا...
> 
> كانت خطبة المدرسة كل أعضائها مسيحيين و غير مسموح للمسلمين الإشتراك و الخطبة معظمها عن الدين المسيحي.
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه
انتى بتتكلمى بجد انا مصدقك بس انتى اكيد كنتى فى مدرسه راهبات (قلب محمد )او مدرسه (راهبات السعوديسكان )حرام عليكى هو انتى فاكرة المدارس دى مش تحت سيطرة وزارة التربيه والتحفيظ


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> و أتمنى أن يهديك الله الى الأسلام



حرام عليك دا غلبان تدعى علية دعوة زى دى ليييييييييييية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> فراشة هاي الامور موجودة بكل المجتمعات وكل واحد بيفكر انه بس عنده العنصرية والاضطهاد
> فالاقلية تواجه وضع ان يكون تعامل معها من هنا ولا من هنا غير عادل في فترة من الفترات ولكن الا ما ييجي يوم ينتهي فيه الاضطهاد للاقليات وكل الاقليات توخذ حقوقها كاملة.



هييجى اليوم قريب بأذن الرب يسوع



> ولكن هناك فرق بين الدول المسيحية والدول الاسلامية
> الدول المسيحية تسمح للمسلم ان يحمل القرآن في الشارع علنا وبحرية ولكن الدول الاسلامية مثل المسلمين في السعودية لا يسمحون للمسيحي ان يدخل السعودية ويحمل الكتاب المقدس.



وكمان لازم السيدة حتى لو كانت مسيحية تتحجب شعرها مايبناش خالص خالص

جيرانا مسيحية و عايشة هناك تاخد معاها طرحة و هى فالطيارة قبل ماتنزل منها تتحجب !!!!!!!!

والله انا لو ادونى مليووون جنية فى اليوم و ادخل السعودية .. ما ادخلها ابدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> انتا عاوزين المحمديين يراعوا صيامك يا كفرة طيب هما ناس مؤمنين انتوا كفرة ولاد ..... بابا يسوع طبعا
> 
> اما المحمدي فهو مؤمن نقي طاهر كالملائكة يرفرف في بعض الاوقات ( لما يكون فاضي يعني )
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه حلوووووووووووووة


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> ايه الموضوع ده ياريت ياكوبتك لو عندك رابط حطه اقرا الموضوع ده ؟؟
> انا اول مره اسمع عنه بجد .......
> موضوعك جميل ياكوبتك بجد سلام المسيح معك.....




اللينك اهو وهاتشوف فيه فضايح الاسلام على مر القرون
http://www.servant13.net/tarikh/tarikh8.htm


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> ماتجيبش سيره الرفرفه لحسن فراشه تزعل



أحم أحم مين جايب سيرتى و انا اقول بكح لية :t33:


----------



## Mariam80 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*هو أنتم مفيش عندكم إلا المواقع المحظورة؟؟؟ *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> بأمارة الرخام اللى اخذوه من كنائس وأديرة كينج مريوط بعد هدمها لكى يبنوا مساجدهم الشهيره



الموضوع دة اول مرة اسمع عنة

لو عندك تفاصيل اكتر حطها يا ريت


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> انا كده زهقت من الانتظار 14 ساعه ولسه بتضحكى    شكلك نمتى من كتر الضحك برضه انا مستنى ردك



بالراحة علية يا هيرووووووووو .. :smil13:


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هييجى اليوم قريب بأذن الرب يسوع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عقبال ما ترجعى من الحجاز يا فراشه وننتظرك انا وكل اعضاء المنتدى فى ألف مسكن 
ملحوظه
الحجاز والف مسكن من اهم ميادين مصر الجديده ومتصلين ببعض


----------



## mr.hima (25 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> كنايس ايه الي بتهد
> انا عمري في حياتي ماشوفت كنيسه اتهدت هنا في مصر
> بقالي اكتر من 20 سنه عايش هنا في مصر ماشوفت كنيسه واحده اتهدت
> وبعدين كمان عايزين رئيس دولة مسيحي
> ...


مأزن الجوامع اللى بتصحي الناس بالعافية دى تسميها اية .....مجاملة ولا رزالة ولا غتاتة ولا ثألة ...ولا اية ...شوف إنت 
وبعدين بتقول بقالك 20سنة عايش طاب مدام طلعت مابتشوفش اللى بيتهدم ...يا ترى أنت كمان أطرش  ما بتسمعش عن الخط الهميوني ...
طب هنفترض أن في تصريح ببناء الكنايس ....وهنفترض برضة إن في كنايس بتتبني ...ممكن تقولى نسبة الكنايس اللى بتتبنى نسبتها تتطلع كام بالنسبة للجوامع اللى كل خطوتين تبنولكم واحد ..ما اهي أصلها فلوس حرام فعلا ​


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> أحم أحم مين جايب سيرتى و انا اقول بكح لية :t33:



*سلامتك من الكحه انشالله وزير الصحه*


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Mariam80 قال:


> *هو أنتم مفيش عندكم إلا المواقع المحظورة؟؟؟ *



*بما انها مواقع بتقول الحقيقه يبقى لازم تحظروها ده انتم يا بنتى بتحذفوا من مواقعكم كل الاحاديث اللى بيتكلم عنها ابونا زكريا بطرس اللى راصدين 60 مليون دولار للى يجيبه*


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الموضوع دة اول مرة اسمع عنة
> 
> لو عندك تفاصيل اكتر حطها يا ريت



*من عينى الاربعه يا فراشه اللينك اهو بتاع فضايحهم وسرقاتهم واضطهادهم لنا*
*http://www.servant13.net/tarikh/tarikh8.htm*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههه

انت عندك اربع عيون يا هيرووووووووووووو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> عقبال ما ترجعى من الحجاز يا فراشه وننتظرك انا وكل اعضاء المنتدى فى ألف مسكن



انت بتدعى علية لية حرام عليك مش كفاية هما .. أشد فى شعرى :ranting:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> سلامتك من الكحه انشالله وزير الصحه



هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> http://www.servant13.net/tarikh/tarikh8.htm



خطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## حازم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *من عينى الاربعه يا فراشه اللينك اهو بتاع فضايحهم وسرقاتهم واضطهادهم لنا*
> *http://www.servant13.net/tarikh/tarikh8.htm*



هيرو حبيبى ما دام الموضوع بتاعك اخذ شكل الجديه وليس مجرد موضوع ساخر عن حال الاقباط فى مصر اسمحلى ادرس اللنك وارد عليك بمنتها العدل ومش ها ارد عليك الان حتى لا اقول كلام غير مسؤل يعنى ميبقاش مجرد كلام وخلاص وبالتالى الحياديه فى موضوع الاضتهاد لابد له من انصاف انتظر منى بعض الردود بحياد تام ما دام الكلام بعيد عن العقيده الاسلاميه او المسيحيه​.
.
.


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> هيرو حبيبى ما دام الموضوع بتاعك اخذ شكل الجديه وليس مجرد موضوع ساخر عن حال الاقباط فى مصر اسمحلى ادرس اللنك وارد عليك بمنتها العدل ومش ها ارد عليك الان حتى لا اقول كلام غير مسؤل يعنى ميبقاش مجرد كلام وخلاص وبالتالى الحياديه فى موضوع الاضتهاد لابد له من انصاف انتظر منى بعض الردود بحياد تام ما دام الكلام بعيد عن العقيده الاسلاميه او المسيحيه​.
> .
> .



*ولو فيها رزاله منى يا عم حازم يا ريت تشترى كتاب اسمه تاريخ الكنيسه المصريه أو تتعب وتدور عليه فى الجوجل طالما عاوز تعرف الآضطهادات ودليل تانى ليك شوف المساجد القديمه الآثريه هاتلاقى كل حاجه فيها من سور وحديد ورخام على شكل صلبان*


----------



## adel baket (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			:a82:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*مساء الخيريا كوبتك هيرو انت فتحت موضوع جامد قوى الاضهاد فى كل شى من الوظيفه الى اى حاجه من فضلك متفكرناش وكل سنه وانت طيب:a82:


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

nazeradel قال:


> مساء الخيريا كوبتك هيرو انت فتحت موضوع جامد قوى الاضهاد فى كل شى من الوظيفه الى اى حاجه من فضلك متفكرناش وكل سنه وانت طيب:a82:



ماشى يا باشا ابقى فكرنى ما افكركش ويارب افتكر ما افكركش ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*دليل تانى على عدم الاضطهاد بيطلعونا فى الافلام زناة زى مسلسل اوان الورد و باحب السيما وكفرة زى مين ما يحبش فاطمه  وماحرموناش من الظهور فى السينما

سمحوا لنا بدخول الكافى ميت والكريمر 

بيخلونا ناخد حصص دين مسيحى فى الحوش بتاع المدرسه*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*حد ينكر ان الدوله علشان تخلينا نروح الكنيسه مش بيذيعوا الا ربع ساعه من القداس وكمان على محطه فلسطين 

كويس انها مش على محطه رمسيس*


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

* احدى الدلائل ايضا 
عدم ترشيح الآقباط لمجلس الشعب حتى لا يعلمونا النوم 

خطف بنات الاقباط علشان احنا مش عارفين نربيهم تربيه اسلاميه

عدم قبول الأقباط بالكليات العسكريه علشان نفضل ودعاء 

عدم تعيين دكاتلاة فى التدريس علشان نتفرغ للصلاة

والله بجد مش عارفين نعمل ايه معاكى يا حكومه غرقتينا بجمايلك*


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]*دليل تانى على عدم الاضطهاد بيطلعونا فى الافلام زناة زى مسلسل اوان الورد و باحب السيما وكفرة زى مين ما يحبش فاطمه  وماحرموناش من الظهور فى السينما
> 
> سمحوا لنا بدخول الكافى ميت والكريمر
> 
> بيخلونا ناخد حصص دين مسيحى فى الحوش بتاع المدرسه*[/SIZE]



لا تنسى ايضا افلام عادل امام و سخريته من المسلمين و من علماء الازهر


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> * احدى الدلائل ايضا
> عدم ترشيح الآقباط لمجلس الشعب حتى لا يعلمونا النوم
> 
> *



و هل مجلس الشعب بالترشيح ام بالانتخابات ؟؟؟

و لا تنسى ان وزير المالية مسيحى


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> و هل مجلس الشعب بالترشيح ام بالانتخابات ؟؟؟
> 
> و لا تنسى ان وزير المالية مسيحى



هو انت مش هاتبطل شغل المسلمين ده انا اقصد ترشيح اقباط من خلال الحزب الوطنى  *على قوائم الوطنى يعنى يا جا...............هبذ*


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

QUOTE=coptic hero;157605]هو انت مش هاتبطل شغل المسلمين ده انا اقصد ترشيح اقباط من خلال الحزب الوطنى  *على قوائم الوطنى يعنى يا جا...............هبذ*[/QUOTE]

هو لو كان فى اللى انت بتقول علية كان وزير المالية باة مسيحى؟
و بطرس غالى فاكرة و لا نسيتة؟
و حنا اللى مات من كام يوم نسيته برضة و نسيت كان ماسك منصب اية؟


----------



## الحوارالصادق (28 ديسمبر 2006)

في الحقيقة *المحافظ *بتاع اسكندرية مسيحي في الفترة الحالية...بصراحة الكنايس *آخر حلاوة*..وفي الحقيقة أنا أعمل محاضر كمبيوتر يعني بدرس محاضرات في الكمبيوتر ووقت الأعياد المسيحية بندي أجازة للطلبة المسيحيين وبعيد لهم الماحضرات تاني *لوحدهم *وبكل اخلاص وضمير...ولا أفرق أبدا بين مسلم أو مسيحي...لكن في الحقيقة أنا سعيد لأني أشعر أن المسيحيين (عايشين دور) الاضطهاد ده بالجامد أوي لدرجة ان بعض المسلمين بيتمنوا يبقوا مسيحيين من كتر ما المسيحي واخد حقه...مافيش مسيحي عاطل في بلد مليانه بطاله..مافيش مسيحي فقير في بلد مليانه فقر واقتصادها ضعيف..يا أقباط مصرخافوا على بلدكم وبلاش تشوهوا صورتها..صدقوني المصري بره مصر مالوش قيمة نهائيااااً...يا خسارة انتم في غفلة رهيبة..احنا المصريين زي السمك لو طلعنا من بلدنا نموت...بالمرة وفي جملة الاضطهاد...انا عشت بره مصر وكان معانا واحد مسيحي في المدرسة مضطهد..لكن المسلمين المصريين وقفوا جنبه كتير لدرجه طلعنا المصريين كلنا في الاذاعة المدرسية وطالبنا بالعدل اللي ربنا أمرنا بيه لازم نطبقه على هذا المسيحي...ومع ان كنا كلنا مسلمين لكن فقط لأننا مصريين كنا نعاني الأمرين من سوء المعاملة...ولم نقبل مع ظروفنا هذه الاضطهاد لزميلنا المسيحي الذي استغاث بنا ووقفنا بجواره....عموما يا أقباط مصر لو مش عاجباكم مصر فخليكم عارفين ان الظلم والاضطهاد للمسلمين أكتر بكتير منكم...عمركم لقيتوا فيلم يطعن في تعاليم دينكم ويظهر الاسلام على أنه دين الارهاب مثل الفيلم الشهير بتاع عادل امام منه لله...نفسي أسئلكم سؤال معقوله انتم تصدقون أن ديننا سيئ لهذه الدرجه؟؟ وهل لو كان ديننا انتشر بالقوة كان سيكتب له الاستمرار الى يومنا هذا؟؟ لقد دخل كثير من المسيحيين في الاسلام من حسن تعامل المسلمين لهم.... يا مسيحي مصر استيقظوا وأحبوا بلدكم...وأرجوووووووووووووكم استمعوا وأنصتوا لكل المسيحين اللذين سافروا خارج مصر لأي بلد في العالم كيف هي حياة المسيحيين بها....وعموما لو أنتم مسيحيين بجد إقرؤا كتابكم المقدس اللي بيقولكم ان لكم في الحياة ضيق...يعني طالما المسيح قالكم كده يبقى زعلانين ليه؟ ولا انتم عايزين تعملوا لنفسكم ضيق بالعافيه عشان تثبتوا صحة كتابكم المقدس؟؟؟ كل سنه والمسلمين طيبين عشان عيدنا بعد بكرة وشكرا لكل مسيحي يقولي كل سنة وانا طيب..


----------



## coptic hero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> QUOTE=coptic hero;157605]هو انت مش هاتبطل شغل المسلمين ده انا اقصد ترشيح اقباط من خلال الحزب الوطنى  *على قوائم الوطنى يعنى يا جا...............هبذ*



هو لو كان فى اللى انت بتقول علية كان وزير المالية باة مسيحى؟
و بطرس غالى فاكرة و لا نسيتة؟
و حنا اللى مات من كام يوم نسيته برضة و نسيت كان ماسك منصب اية؟[/QUOTE]

*مين حنا مش واخد بالى ياريت توضح*


----------



## Im Muslim (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> مين حنا مش واخد بالى ياريت توضح


المستشار حنا ناشد رئيس مجلس الدولة الأسبق‏,‏ وعضو المكتب السياسي للحزب الوطني‏,‏ وعضو مجلس الشعب‏


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> المستشار حنا ناشد رئيس مجلس الدولة الأسبق‏,‏ وعضو المكتب السياسي للحزب الوطني‏,‏ وعضو مجلس الشعب‏



*ايه ده هو حنا ناشد مات اول مرة اعرف اسمحلى اوضحلك نقطه*
*اسأل جدك عن حال مصر لما كان كل (موظفى البنوك والجمارك والتعليم والوظائف الكبيرة )مسيحيين حال البلد كان ايه لم تسجل واقعه رشوة واحده ولا هروب شخص بمليارات البلد ولا قضيه تهرب جمركى ولو كان المسيحيين فى مناصبهم حتى الآن كنت شفت مصر من ضمن الدول المتقدمه جدا بس يا فرحتنا بالثورة*


----------



## sameharabchurch (2 يناير 2007)

i am really sad about egypt now & all of us know what is the major problem in egypt & how the people think & this is all because of ...............who push every body to do this
*rabena yerhamna​*:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## Badr (2 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *من يقول ان فى مصر اضطهاد هو مخطئ وبالآدله
> 
> 1- لو مضطهدين ما كانوش عملوا لنا بسكويت صيامى
> 
> ...



لعلم سيادتك الخاص الاضطهاد في مصر للمسلمين مش للمسيحيين ,,, و لو عايز تعرف الاضطهاد اللي بيتعرض ليه المسلمين في مصر انا هاحكيلك نبذه عنه ::-
-- منع المسلمين من الاعتكاف في المساجد في رمضان .
-- منع حلقات التلاوة بعد الصلاه في المساجد .
-- منع تجمعات الشباب امام المسجد بعد الصلاة .( سياسة بيتك بيتك ,, عارفها ؟؟؟ )
--منع المسلمين من البقاء في المساجد بعد الصلاة و لو لمدة ختم الصلاه ( يقوللك اختمها بره ) .

و الاكتر من كده كنا بنعانيه أيام الجامعه ,, خصوصا ايام الامتحانات ,,  لما كان الواحد بيسيب دقنه من غير مايحلقها ( أكتئاب مش تدين ) و تلاقي كل شويه لجنه و لا كمين يروح موقفك و لازم  الظابط يخنق عليك حتى بعد ما يشوف البطاقه و كارنيه الكليه ,, و السؤال التقليدي بتاعهم , أنت مربى دقنك ليه ؟؟؟ .و ياما اتأخرنا عن الامتحانات بسبب المضايقات دي .,,, وتقوللي مضطهدين ,؟؟؟؟
 يعني انت مثلا لما والدتك تنصحك تقوللك أمشي جنب الحيط ,,, أنا و الدتي أيام الجامعه كانت تقوللي أمشي جوه الحيط .,,,
 اتحداك لو المضايقات دي بتحصل مع المسيحيين في مصر .


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

Badr قال:


> لعلم سيادتك الخاص الاضطهاد في مصر للمسلمين مش للمسيحيين ,,, و لو عايز تعرف الاضطهاد اللي بيتعرض ليه المسلمين في مصر انا هاحكيلك نبذه عنه ::-
> -- منع المسلمين من الاعتكاف في المساجد في رمضان .
> -- منع حلقات التلاوة بعد الصلاه في المساجد .
> -- منع تجمعات الشباب امام المسجد بعد الصلاة .( سياسة بيتك بيتك ,, عارفها ؟؟؟ )
> ...



وهو محاربة الارهابيين وحفظ النظام بتسميها اضطهاد احنا بنتكلم عن قتل وكشح وزاوية حمرا وحاجااااات كتير مش ظابط يوقفك علشان يشوف بطاقتك


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

tohamy150 قال:


> انتوا زعلانين ليه
> يارب يبقى في اضطهاد ليكم في مصر
> انا اول واحد هافرح



؟؟؟؟؟؟ما هو دى تعاليم دينك انك ما تحترمش الاخر وتشمتوا فى كل موقف ربنا يرحمكم ويرحمنا


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (5 يناير 2007)

> لعلم سيادتك الخاص الاضطهاد في مصر للمسلمين مش للمسيحيين ,,, و لو عايز تعرف الاضطهاد اللي بيتعرض ليه المسلمين في مصر انا هاحكيلك نبذه عنه ::-
> -- منع المسلمين من الاعتكاف في المساجد في رمضان .
> -- منع حلقات التلاوة بعد الصلاه في المساجد .
> -- منع تجمعات الشباب امام المسجد بعد الصلاة .( سياسة بيتك بيتك ,, عارفها ؟؟؟ )
> ...


يااخ بدر دى حاجه ودى حاجه ارجوك متخلطش الامور ببعضها...


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (5 يناير 2007)

> لا ماهو ادام الحريه كدا خليتكم تشموا نفسكم وتشتموا وتغلطوا في المسلمين يبقى بلاها حريه
> هي احسن حاجه معاكم الاضطهاد


صدقنى الاضطهاد فى بركه كبيره لينا..
وهرد عليك وعلى اسلوبك بايه من الانجيل..
((طوباكم اذا ابغضكم الناس واذا افرزوكم وعيروكم واخرجوا اسمكم كشرير من اجل ابن الانسان افرحوا فى ذلك اليوم وتهللوا فهوذا اجركم عظيم فى السماء)).


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (5 يناير 2007)

> لا ماهو ادام الحريه كدا خليتكم تشموا نفسكم وتشتموا وتغلطوا في المسلمين يبقى بلاها حريه
> هي احسن حاجه معاكم الاضطهاد


صدقنى الاضطهاد فى بركه كبيره لينا..
وهرد عليك وعلى اسلوبك بايه من الانجيل..
((طوباكم اذا ابغضكم الناس واذا افرزوكم وعيروكم واخرجوا اسمكم كشرير من اجل ابن الانسان افرحوا فى ذلك اليوم وتهللوا فهوذا اجركم عظيم فى السماء)).


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (5 يناير 2007)

​


> لا ماهو ادام الحريه كدا خليتكم تشموا نفسكم وتشتموا وتغلطوا في المسلمين يبقى بلاها حريه
> هي احسن حاجه معاكم الاضطهاد


صدقنى الاضطهاد فى بركه كبيره لينا..
وهرد عليك وعلى اسلوبك بايه من الانجيل..
((طوباكم اذا ابغضكم الناس واذا افرزوكم وعيروكم واخرجوا اسمكم كشرير من اجل ابن الانسان افرحوا فى ذلك اليوم وتهللوا فهوذا اجركم عظيم فى السماء)).


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> ​صدقنى الاضطهاد فى بركه كبيره لينا..
> وهرد عليك وعلى اسلوبك بايه من الانجيل..
> ((طوباكم اذا ابغضكم الناس واذا افرزوكم وعيروكم واخرجوا اسمكم كشرير من اجل ابن الانسان افرحوا فى ذلك اليوم وتهللوا فهوذا اجركم عظيم فى السماء)).



*صدقت يا ابن العجايبى*


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

موضوع هايل برافو عليك


----------



## saldor (31 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الصراحة مفيش أضطهاد خالص فى مصر
> 
> و الدليل على كدة
> 
> ...



*أنا مسلم و لست من مصر ...و لكن أذا كان الذي تقولينه صحيحا فانتم فعلا مضطهدون .....انتهى.*


----------



## ابن الفادي (31 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *من يقول ان فى مصر اضطهاد هو مخطئ وبالآدله
> 
> 1- لو مضطهدين ما كانوش عملوا لنا بسكويت صيامى
> 
> ...



*بصراحة يا هيرو انت راجل مفتري يعني كل المنح دي 
ومش نافع معاك يا اخي دا احنا في عصر الحرية 
والديمقراطية بلاش طمع اكتر من كدة 

الناس مقصروش 
عرضوا علينا رئيس الوزراء يكون مسيحي احنا اللي رفضنا
عرضوا علينا 49 % من مقاعد مجلس الشعب محدش رضي يترشح 
عرضوا علينا محافظ البنك المركزي رفضنا 
عرضوا علينا تعيين 24 وزير رفضنا
بلاش بقي الادعاءات وظلم الناس معانا 
روح الله يسامحك فطستني من الضحك*
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *بصراحة يا هيرو انت راجل مفتري يعني كل المنح دي
> ومش نافع معاك يا اخي دا احنا في عصر الحرية
> والديمقراطية بلاش طمع اكتر من كدة
> 
> ...



نعمل ايه يا فريد ياخويا افتراء منى بقى وانت عارفنى ظالم الحكومه دايما


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

عزيزى واخى الفاضل ضحكت عندما قرءات الموضوع الذى طرحتة لكن اسمح لى ان اعطيك الدلائل الحقيقية ع اضطهاد الاقباط فى مصيعانى أقباط مصر نوعين من الأضطهاد الدينى العنصرى 

النوع الأول : فى الحياة العامة أثناء تعاملاته اليومية مع الغالبية المسلمة 



والنوع الثانى : ناتج من الجهه التنفيذية والتشريعية فى الدولة وقد وجد القبطى نفسه مواطن من الدرجة الثانية وأن قوانين الإحتلال الأسلامى المطبقة عليه واضحة وظاهرة أحياناً ومستترة فى أحيان أخرى 

فالقبطى على تراب وطنه لا يعامل معاملة المواطن المسلم 



ومن الملاحظ ان هذه الإضطهادات كانت بصورة بسيطة فى أيام حكم أسرة محمد على أى قبل الثورة ولكن هذا الأضطهاد تفاقم وأصبح مشكلة تحتاج حلا بل أنها أنزلت بسمعة مصر إلى الحضيض 

ويتشدق المسلمون بالقول أنه لا يوجد شئ أسمه عنصرى الآمة (عنصران بالأمة) وأنه يوجد عنصر واحد ويقولون أيضاً أن المصريون مصريون قبل دخول الديانة المسيحية فى مصر عام 50 م وقبل دخول الديانة الإسلامية فى مصر ولكن من السخافة أن نصدق هذا القول الضحل لسبب بسيط أن الذى بشر مصر كلها وحولها كلها إلى المسيحية فى حوالى 100 سنة فقط فرد واحد فقط هو مرقس رسول المسيح إلى أرض مصر , 

أما الأسلام فقد دخل مصر عن طريق قوة حربية قدرت ما بين 15- 20 ألف محارب وكانت شروطهم واضحه لإجبار الأقباط على الإسلام .. وهو إما الحرب أو القتل أو الجزية - والجزية فى معناها البسيط أن إله الإسلام سيغمض عينيه ويترك أهل الكتاب بممارسة شعائرهم الدينية لقاء رشوة الرشوة هى الجزية , أى أن مصر أحتلت من العرب المسلمين .



وبدلأً من أن يواجه المسلمون المشكلة ورفع الأضطهاد عن 10 مليون مسيحى قبطى فهم يخافون ويرتعبون من مواجهه منظمات حقوق الأنسان فى العالم ومن قطع المعونة الأمريكية والتى قد تقرر وضع مصر فى كفه الدول العنصرية ويفرض عليها حصار إقتصادى أو قد تقع مصر كلها فى قبضة الجماعات الإسلامية التى تختفى الان فى دهاليز الحكومة فتسقط فى النهاية تحت نير الإحتلال الأمريكى .

وكما يقول المثل اعامى الشهير ضربنى وبكى وسبقنى وأشتكى وشكواهم أنهم يلومون أقباط المهجر لأنهم يقومون بمسيرات والأتصال بممثليهم من أعضاء الكونجرس الأمريكى ويتهمونهم بالخيانة فى الوقت الذى لا يعتبر المسلم الذى يسكن مصر نفسه بأنه مصرى ولكنه يعتبر نفسه عربياً غازياً قادماً من العربية السعودية . 

ويمارس المسلمون فى داخل مصر شتى الضغوط , من إرهابية , وسياسية هائلة فى الداخل لكى يتنازل الأقباط عن شكواهم حتى لا يتدخل أحداً من الدول الخارجية , ويكمموا أفواههم عند كل محاولة لتقصى الحقائق من الكونجرس الأمريكى أو المنظمات العالمية لحقوق الإنسان وغيرها - 

والمضحك أنهم يرددون أن تحل المشاكل الداخلية يجب ان يكون داخلياً بصناعة داخلية وليس بصناعة أجنبية - كيف يحل المسلمون مشكلة هم السبب فيها ؟ عجبى على طريقة تفكيرهم 



الأقباط يطالبون بالمساواة …
وبالرغم من أن حكومة مصر قد وقعت على إتفاقيات عديدة خاصة بالحرية الدينية ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر " وثيقة روما " الخاصة بمحكمة الجرائم الدولية الصادرة فى 1998 م ووقعت عليها مصر رسمياً فى 26/ 12/ 2000م وملخص تعريف الإضطهاد بأنه : " جريمة ضد الإنسانية "

إن الأقباط (المسيحيين المصريين) لا يطالبون بمعاملة خاصة للتعويض عن قرون من الاضطهاد والتمييز ضدهم. إنهم فقط يطالبون بالمساواة. الأقباط لا يريدون أكثر من المساواة، و لن يقبلوا بأقل منها. أنه من الصعب علينا التصور أنه رغم دخولنا في القرن الواحد و العشرين ما زالت المساواة رفاهية يحلم بها الأقباط في حين يعتبرها بقية العالم المتحضر حق مكتسب بالولادة و مسلم به لكل إنسان.



يطالب الأقباط أولاً وأخيراً بتغيير نص المادة الثانية من الدستور فى مصر والتى تقول أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع 
1. إن الأقباط يطالبون بإلغاء قرارات الخط الهمايونى العتيق والشروط القربى العشرة وكل ما يعيق بناء كنائس فى مصر والذى يعود إلى القرن التاسع عشر فمن غير المعقول أن نحتاج للحصول على موافقة رئيس الجمهورية للسماح لنا ببناء كنيسة أو حتى لإصلاح دورة المياه الخاصة بكنيسة فى حين أن بناء الجوامع في مصر ليس عليه أى قيود أو معوقات وإلغاء القوانين الجديدة التى يمكن أن يخترقها الأرهابين فى الحكومة والجهات المسؤولة عن تصاريح البناء أو الترمين وأثبتت فشلها فى هذا الموضوع.
2. الأقباط يطالبون بالمساواة فى بث البرامج الدينية الخاصة بهم من خلال وسائل الإعلام التى تسيطر عليها الدولة. إن خمسة عشر مليونا من الأقباط يعيشون في مصر و يدفعون الضرائب التى تنفق منها الدولة على الإذاعة والتليفزيون و بالتالى فمن حقهم أن يخصص لهم وقت للبث من خلال هذه الوسائل.
3. يطالب الأقباط باستعادة أراضى الأوقاف المسيحية و التى كان العائد من أرباحها يستخدم لإعانة الفقراء من الأقباط. إن وزارة الأوقاف الإسلامية تضع يدها على هذه الأوقاف المسيحية بالرغم من صدور حكم قضائى بإعادة الأرض إلى أصحابها الشرعيين و هم الأقباط.
4. يطالب الأقباط بوضع نهاية لعمليات اختطاف و اغتصاب الفتيات المسيحيات من قبل متطرفين مسلمين و ذلك لإجبارهن على التحول إلى الإسلام، و هناك تقارير تؤكد أن ذلك كله يحدث تحت حماية البوليس المصرى للخاطفين.
5. الأقباط يطالبون بحرية العقيدة لكل المواطنين المصريين و يتضمن ذلك حرية تغيير الديانة. فالمسيحى يجد كل الترحيب و التشجيع للتحول إلى الإسلام و بالتالى فالمسلم يجب أن يكون لديه الحرية فى التحول إلى المسيحية إن أراد ذلك و لكن عادة ما يتعرض من يريد التحول إلى المسيحية للسجن و التعذيب.
6. يطالب الأقباط برفع خانة الديانة من البطاقات الشخصية و استمارات طلب الوظائف حتى لا تستخدم الديانة كأساس للتمييز ضد الأقباط.
7. يطالب الأقباط بمراجعة المناهج الدراسية و التأكد من خلوها من الإساءة إلى المسيحية و المسيحيين بل بالأحرى أن تحث الطلاب على قبول و احترام الآخر. كما نوصى بإدخال مواد إلزامية فى المدارس الحكومية لتعليم حقوق الإنسان.
8. يطالب الأقباط وسائل الإعلام الحكومية بالكف عن توجيه حملات الكراهية ضد المسيحيين و نعتهم بالكفار مما يخلق جوا من التعصب يسهل أن تتزايد فيه أعمال العنف ضد المسيحيين. و يجب على وسائل الأعلام أيضا أن تسمح بإذاعة برامج قبطية.
9. يطالب الأقباط بإنهاء التمييز ضدهم في التعيين في الوظائف و كذلك في الترقيات فمن النادر أن يعين المسيحي في وظيفة حيوية كوزير أو مسئول حكومى. و فى الوقت الحالى لا يوجد في مصر أى مسيحى يعمل كمحافظ أو رئيس مدينة أو رتبة عالية فى البوليس أو عميد لكلية.
10. يطالب الأقباط بإنهاء التمييز ضد الطلبة المسيحيين في القبول فى المدارس التى تتحكم فيها الدولة. عدد قليل جدا من المسيحيين يسمح لهم بالالتحاق بكلية الشرطة و الكليات العسكرية. و عدد قليل جدا آخر من المسيحيين يسمح لهم بشغل وظائف المدرسين المساعدين فى كليات الطب و الصيدلة و الهندسة و كل كليات القمة.
11. يطالب الأقباط الحكومة المصرية بالجدية فى القبض على قتلة الأقباط و بالحزم فى توقيع أقصى العقوبة القانونية عليهم و أيضا بدفع التعويضات المناسبة لضحايا هذه الجرائم. فنحن نجد أن قاتل الأقباط لا توقع عليه العقوبة التى توقع على قاتل المسلم - حتى أن الإرهابى هريدى الذى قتل ثلاثة عشرة من المسيحيين من بينهم أطفال فى صنبو عام 1992 لم توقع عليه حتى عقوبة جريمة القتل العادية جزاء جريمته البشعة.
12. يطالب الأقباط بإصدار أوامر فورية لإعادة بناء قرية كفر دميان التى أحرقها المتطرفين الإسلاميين فى سنة 1996 و أن يكون ذلك على نفقة الدولة. 
13. يطالب الأقباط بتفعيل وسيلة لخلق تمثيل مناسب لهم فى البرلمان المصرى و نقترح حصر بعض المناطق للمرشحين الأقباط فقط. إن الممارسات المستمرة لاستبعاد الأقباط و إقصائهم عن السياسة يجب أن يتوقف. و نعتبر الحزب الوطنى الحاكم قد أخفق بعدم وضعه أى قبطى على قوائم مرشحيه للبرلمان.
14. يطالب الأقباط بإعادة بناء مركز رعاية الأطفال المعوقين الذى قام الجيش بهدمه فى ديسمبر 1996 و يجب أن يتم ذلك على نفقة الدولة و فى أسرع وقت ممكن.
15. يطالب الأقباط بمعاملتهم باحترام و الحفاظ على كرامتهم داخل أقسام البوليس و كذلك فيما تتضمنه عظات مشايخ المسلمين فى الجوامع حيث أنه ليس هناك ما يبرر تحقير إنسان لمجرد اختلافه فى الدين.
16. يطالب الأقباط بوضع نهاية للتمييز الدينى ضدهم و الذى ينتشر على كافة المستويات فى نظام التعليم المصرى بدءا من عملية توظيف المدرسين و الأساتذة ووصولا إلى الممارسات الظالمة فى وضع درجات الطلبة المسيحيين.
17. يطالب الأقباط بتدريس تاريخهم و لغتهم و ثقافتهم فى المدارس و الكليات المصرية حيث يدرس أبنائهم و بناتهم.
18. يريد الأقباط أن يشعروا أن مبارك هو رئيس لكل المصريين مسلمين و أقباط. يريدون منه أن يهتم بهم و أن يتعامل مع قضاياهم. يريدون منه أن يجتمع بقيادتهم الدينية و أن يزور كنائسهم. إنها خطوات قام بها رؤساء سابقين و لكنه تجنبها بالرغم من إنها دون شك سوف تساعد على كسر حائط عدم الثقة و تبنى جسورا من التسامح و الألفة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين.
19. يريد الأقباط أن يسمح لهم بالانضمام والدراسة بدون أى قيود لكافة الجامعات التى ينفق عليها من الأموال العامة مثل الأزهر و كليات الشرطة و العسكرية. ففى الوقت الحاضر يسمح للأقباط فقط بنسبة 2 % من الأماكن في كلية الشرطة و الأكاديمية العسكرية و حتى هذه النسبة الضئيلة لا يتحقق انضمامها فعليا فى الوقت الذى يجب أن تكون النسبة 10 % بالنسبة إلى عدد السكان من القبط إذا إلتزمت الحكومة بنسبة فيجب أن تكون نسبة صحيحة ومطابقة للواقع الفعلى لهذا يجب أن تكون هناك رقابة لأنه تستولى الوساطة الشللية والتعصب فى بعض الأحيان على هذه الكليات فتلتهم نصيب القبط .  
إن ما سبق هو أمثلة قليلة من الممارسات العنصرية ضد الأقباط و لكنها تمثل نقطة للبداية و التعامل معها سوف يظهر حسن النوايا. إن أهم شىء هو أن تكون هناك إرادة لإصلاح الأخطاء الموجهة ضد الأقباط. فمع وجود الإرادة يمكن تحقيق الكثير و بذلك يحيا المسلمين و المسيحيين معا فى تآلف كأخوة و أخوات على أرض وطننا الحبيب مصر.
هذا هو أملنا الذى نعمل بالكلمة والفكر و نصلى من أجله حتى  لا يعانى منه أولادنا ما دمنا نطالب به وتحقيق هذا الحلم وهذا الأمل ليس ببعيد لأن قوة الكلمة أقوى من أى سيف يشهرونه ما دام هناك واحداً فقط ينطق من اقباط مصر
ر وهو كالتى وارجو التعليق منكم جميعا وربنا موجود


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

هذه بعض الإضطهادات المتفرقة التى أبتلى بها الأقباط 




عاد من العراق شخص قبطى مسيحى كان يعمل هناك وكله فرحة لقضاء أجازته من العمل فى الخارج فى وطنه وبين أهله وهو صعيدى الأصل وعلى جبهته رسم صليب فلم يعجب ذلك الوشم الضابط المسئول فى المطار فإتهم الرجل بالجنون وإستطاع هذا الضابط بإتصالاته أن يحصل على شهادة طبيه مزورة تشهد أن القبطى مجنون 

2.                              فى قرية صنبو قتلوا 16 مسيحياً قبطياً ولم يحكم على أحد بساعة سجن واحده .

3.                              وذكر الأنبا ويصا أن فى ابروشيته كاهن عجوز متقدم فى السن يقترب من 76 سنه طعنه مدرس ثانوى بالسكين 28 طعنه وطرح على الأرض فاقد الوعى بين ميت وحى ثم نقلوه إلى المستشفى وحفظه الرب القدير من الموت ثم قال البوليس لنيافة الأنبا مينا أن المدرس مجنون . 

4.                              وفى بلدة طمى فى طريق مصر – السويس الصحراوى هناك مزرعة يشرف عليها الأنبا بطرس الأسقف العام وهى بجوار معسكر للجيش المصرى الذى يحمى مصر وأبناء مصر دخل الجيش المزرعة وهدمها وخربها !! 

5.                              وإستشهد فى قرية أبو قرقاص من 16- 20 مسيحياً قتلوا ولم يحاكم أحداً

6.                              حادثة قرية الفكرية 

7.                              حادثة كفر دميان 

8.                              حادثة حرق كنيسة بالزقازيق 

9.                              حادثة حرق كنيسة الأنبا ابرآم بالفيوم 

10.                          حادثة هدم كنيسة شبرا الخيمة وكاهنا بداخلها بعد إصابته بكسور 

11.                          حادثة هدم مذبح بطور سيناء 

12.                          حادثة مقتل 15 قبطيا من شباب كنيسة مار مرقس مصر الجديدة حينما كانوا فى زيارة لبنى سويف على  الطريق ويعتقد أنها حادثة مدبرة تظهر على أنه من حوادث التصادم

13.                          حادثة مقتل أبونا يوسف أسعد  من حوادث التصادم 

14.                          حادثة مقتل أسقف سيناء السابق المتنيح نيافة الأنبا مكارى 

13 - جريدة النبأ الوطنى تستغل فضائح راهب مشلوح وتفبرك مقالات للتشهير بالكنيسة القبطية وتدنيس مقدسات دير المحرق 0

حريق كنيسة السويس معقل الأخوان فى 1952م 

أعتدائات قرية جزرا سنة 2001م

فى سنة 1999م بنى سويف قتلت الجماعات الأسلامية عائلة عدلى شاكر لبسه البوليس التهمة عذبوه وضربوه وسجنوه وظل حتى يومنا هذا مسجوناً فى سجن المنيا الآن فى السجن  

الحكومة المصرية تضغط وتضطهد الأقباط لغيروا ديانتهم – ومن الأمور التى تتبعها الحكومة المصرية هى أن قسيساً يكتبوا فى بطاقتة الشخصية الديانة أنه مسلم – وشخص إسمه صليب عبد المسيح يكتبوا فى خانة الديانة انه مسلم


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

لكنى فى النهاية اقول ربنا موجود وارجو تعليقك ع ذلك صلوا من اجلى الرب معكم .... اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> لكنى فى النهاية اقول ربنا موجود وارجو تعليقك ع ذلك صلوا من اجلى الرب معكم .... اثناسيوس الرسول



اخى الحبيب اثانسيوس 
لقد اثرت فى شجون الاضطهاد كنا كتبنا موضوعا للسخرية فقط مما يحدث معنا ولكنك وبكل تلقائية وبساطه حديث سردت بعض ما يحدث معنا فى وطننا باسلوب جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك وحياة اسرتك ويبارك خدمتك واشكرك يا اخى على مشاركتك فى موضوعى واتمنى ان اراك مجددا


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2010)

*مش عارف ايه خلانى افتكر الموضوع ده وارجعه من تانى يمكن حادث نجع حمادى مش عارف*


----------



## vetaa (14 يناير 2010)

*بجد فظيييييييييع يا كوبتك
رغم انى مضايقة ضحكت

تصدق حسستنى فعلا اننا ظالمينهم
ونستاهل اللى بيجرالنا دلوقتى
وبعدين حرام نزعل على بتوع نجع حمادى مش مات واحد مسلم(بالغلط)
احنا هننهب ولا اية هههه

شكرا ليك وعلى الموضووع الجامد
فتحت عنينا تصدق
عقبال ما تتفتح عنيهم هما بقى

*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يناير 2010)

اه ياهيرو نسيت درجات اعمال السنة بتاعة المسلم وبتاعة المسيحى والامتحانات وهدم بيوت المسحين وحرقها والتف علينا واحنا ماشين  والالفاظ الى بتتقال على البنت المسيحية 
هننهب لالالالالالالا احنا ظلمين الاسلام الاسلام ده دين ارهاب وقتل وكره وكدب وقلة ادب  
ميرسى هيرو لموضوعك تسلم ايدك


----------



## androw2000 (14 يناير 2010)

*انت حبيت تقول الكلام لكن قولتة بالعكس صح الكلام*​


----------



## TiMooN (16 يناير 2010)

*ال مضطهدين ال *
*دا احنا بنستهبل *

*الموضوع جامد اوى *​


----------



## طحبوش (16 يناير 2010)

هو فين الاضطهاد مش عيب عليكم الكلام ده؟؟؟
الكشح و نجع حمادي دول مش اضطهاد دول اممممممممممممممممممممممممممم بعدين اقلك 

بس المهم فين الاضطهاد يعني و فيها ايه لو مات كام واحد و مش اخدين نص حقوقكم ده مش اسمو اضطهاد ده ه اسمو تمييز 
انتو متميزين عن الشعوب الي حواليكم


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2010)

androw2000 قال:


> *انت حبيت تقول الكلام لكن قولتة بالعكس صح الكلام*​



*.

انا قلته صح بس انت اللى فهمته بالعكس

.:smi411::smil8::smil8::smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:​*


----------



## coptic hero (4 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> اه ياهيرو نسيت درجات اعمال السنة بتاعة المسلم وبتاعة المسيحى والامتحانات وهدم بيوت المسحين وحرقها والتف علينا واحنا ماشين والالفاظ الى بتتقال على البنت المسيحية
> هننهب لالالالالالالا احنا ظلمين الاسلام الاسلام ده دين ارهاب وقتل وكره وكدب وقلة ادب
> ميرسى هيرو لموضوعك تسلم ايدك


 


يا بنتى دى حاجات تافهه جنب اللى هم بيعملوه معانا من خيرات واخرها نجع حمادى هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا رأيى من رأى طحبوش

ده مش اضطهاد ده تميز وانفراد

لما يعوز واحد يعلم صحبه مش يديله مطوة فى وشه

اهو كده بنأخد مطاوى فى وشنا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*



			1- لو مضطهدين ما كانوش عملوا لنا بسكويت صيامى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عندك حق بسكوت جميل الشمعدان الاحمر المعفن ده ونيرو وحاجات غريبة كده

الواحد يأكلها من هنا ويغمى عليه على طول حطين فيها فول عشان تبقى صيامى*​


----------



## coptic hero (5 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هو فين الاضطهاد مش عيب عليكم الكلام ده؟؟؟
> الكشح و نجع حمادي دول مش اضطهاد دول اممممممممممممممممممممممممممم بعدين اقلك
> 
> بس المهم فين الاضطهاد يعني و فيها ايه لو مات كام واحد و مش اخدين نص حقوقكم ده مش اسمو اضطهاد ده ه اسمو تمييز
> انتو متميزين عن الشعوب الي حواليكم


 

*ماهو انا باقول كده من بدرى يا طحبوش ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## 200madona (5 فبراير 2010)

*لو مافيش اضطهاد مكنش الشيخ فى الجامع يدعى على اهل الكتاب فى 

كل صلاة جمعة متقلش ان ربنا جالس علشان يسمع دعاهم بس ​*


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2010)

200madona قال:


> *لو مافيش اضطهاد مكنش الشيخ فى الجامع يدعى على اهل الكتاب فى ​*
> 
> 
> *كل صلاة جمعة متقلش ان ربنا جالس علشان يسمع دعاهم بس *​


 


*طيب وليه ما تقوليش انه بيدعى لهم لما يقول الله جمد الدم فى عروقهم جايز خايف الدم يسخن ويفسد فى الحراره العاليه ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (9 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالص لو قولنا غير كدا نبقى فعلا كفرة

ميرسى يا هيرو​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> يا بنتى دى حاجات تافهه جنب اللى هم بيعملوه معانا من خيرات واخرها نجع حمادى هههههههههههه​


 انت هتقولى دول بيدونا كتير وعشان الخير ده ربنا اداهم فوق دماغهم وقلب كل افراحم ماتم 
عشان يشوفوا قوة ربنا مش محمدهم الكافر وياريت بيتاعظوا لا عمالين يخطفوا فى البنات 
البنت بتاعة كفر الدوار  الى صوعقت من خبرها ولا البنت الى من غيط العنب ولا البنات الى اتكب عليهم مية نار ولا ولا جمايلهم كتير علينا اوى ارحمونا ياكفرة ياعبدة ابليس وكمان الجوامع احنا اربع او خمس بيوت مسيحية بين 5جوامع وفى الحتة الى انا فيها مفهاش غير كنستين 
سورى قلبت الموضوع بس بجد انا دلوقتى استريحت


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 فبراير 2010)

انا عارفة ايه الافترى ده 
على طول ظالمنهم 
عجبتنى اوى بتاعت الرئيس اللبنانى دى
ميرسى لك كتير كوبتك للمواضيع الجامدة دى


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 فبراير 2010)

*بجد يا هيرو ده اول موضوع من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدي اقراها رد رد وحته وحته وبجد موضوع جامد ويضحك بس بيضحك من ناحية " اكتر واحد يضحك هو اللي كفران ومش طايق نفسه " وبجد احنا اللي ظالمه اضطهاد ايه اللي احنا فيه احنا بنسبعط ديه مجرد حالات فرديه احننا خلنها عامه بس هما بيحبونا وبيعزونا وعايزين لينا كل خير وكلما عارفين محدش قبل كده سمعخطبه جمعه 
الهم انصرنا علي اعدائنا       اللهم اهلك اهل الكتاب        الهم اهدهم الي الحق 
علي فكرة انا سمعت الحاجات ديه بجد واهي كلها دعاوي لينا​*


----------



## coptic hero (11 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> انت هتقولى دول بيدونا كتير وعشان الخير ده ربنا اداهم فوق دماغهم وقلب كل افراحم ماتم
> عشان يشوفوا قوة ربنا مش محمدهم الكافر وياريت بيتاعظوا لا عمالين يخطفوا فى البنات
> البنت بتاعة كفر الدوار الى صوعقت من خبرها ولا البنت الى من غيط العنب ولا البنات الى اتكب عليهم مية نار ولا ولا جمايلهم كتير علينا اوى ارحمونا ياكفرة ياعبدة ابليس وكمان الجوامع احنا اربع او خمس بيوت مسيحية بين 5جوامع وفى الحتة الى انا فيها مفهاش غير كنستين
> سورى قلبت الموضوع بس بجد انا دلوقتى استريحت


 

*فضفضى يا ختى فضفضى امال ان ما كنتيش تفضفضى فى موضوع اخوكى كوبتيك هاتفضفضى فين هههههههههههه*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *فضفضى يا ختى فضفضى امال ان ما كنتيش تفضفضى فى موضوع اخوكى كوبتيك هاتفضفضى فين هههههههههههه*


 ههههههههههههههههه
هفضفض حاضر بس مستنية مسلم واحد بس يدخل هنا هخلية يقوم من على الكمبيوتر مبلول 
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس لو الموضوع اتقفل وانا وانت اخدنا خط من النص مليش دعوا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههه
تحفة تحفة موضوعك ياهيرو
كنت واخدة فكرة غلط أننا كونا مضطهدين :love34:
طلعت ظالمة :dntknw:
هههههه
وبجد بنكشرهم على الحاجات دى كلها وأولهم البسكويت الصيامى ده :t32:
تحفة بجد ياهيروووووو وأحلى تقييم منى ليك 
​


----------



## نداء الروح (15 مارس 2010)

قرأت الموضوع ... 

معلش ... ممكن أحط رأيي الشخصي ..

الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة ... 

ولو في دولة مسلمة تقيم تعاليم الإسلام كما أمرنا الله بها

فإنه لن يظلم فيها أحد 

لا مسلم ولا مسيحي ولا يهودي 

لكن ... لما يكون الحكم بعيد عن ما أمر الله 
فليس مستغرب أن نجد الظلم في كل مكان وعلى كل إنسان 

مسلم أو مسيحي أو يهودي 

...

شكرا ً ... 

على موضوعك الجريء ... 
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

*للأسف دى مش نكت ... دى حقائق

شكرا ليكم*


----------



## coptic hero (21 مارس 2010)

نداء الروح قال:


> قرأت الموضوع ...
> 
> معلش ... ممكن أحط رأيي الشخصي ..
> 
> ...




*
انتى ما تعرفيش ان السعوديه بتحكم بالشريعه كامله وبرضه بتظلم الآديان الآخرى وبتعتبرهم كلاب واليمن مافيهاش كنايس وبعدين ما هم المسلمين فى مصر اللى كاتمين على نفسنا بس هاقولك على حاجه ربنا قال لنا فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*


----------



## MATTEW (22 مارس 2010)

*امرنا غريب فعلا لا نرضي بالكثير من خيرات الحكومه الأسلاميه 

ياه وضحلتي امور كثير 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا علي الموضوع المميز *


----------

